# Nestor



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2016)

For those who remember Nestor Kelebay, he passed away March 5th.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2016)

It has been a few years, thanks for the update. He will have the new place painted in no time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of his passing. He sure brought a level of excitement to any forum he was active on.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2016)

nealtw said:


> It has been a few years, thanks for the update. He will have the new place painted in no time.




And have all the compounds identified in every gallon of paint.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the update.  He used to frequent HGTV.Com and Handymanwire.com as well.  He certainly knew the chemistry of paint.


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is his obituary.  He was younger than I expected.


http://passages.winnipegfreepress.com/passage-details/id-233432/name-Nestor_Kelebay/min-run-date-1455516000/date-range-month/classification-id-1/order-publish_date%7CASC,last_name%7CASC,first_name%7CASC/page-20/


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 17, 2016)

He sure was a memorable Character, RIP Nestor.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 17, 2016)

Nestor was a frequent contributor here when I first became active. His posts almost always amused and confounded me, but were were always entertaining in their own way.


----------

